
Nova: The Architecture for Understanding User Behavior - smalter
https://amplitude.com/blog/2016/05/25/nova-architecture-understanding-user-behavior/
======
wwwdonohue
10 million events for free is insanity. With Mixpanel, we pay $1,000 for 8.
Anyone out there with experience using Amplitude?

